# Recovered



## logan.fish (Jan 17, 2015)

Ok...so it's been one hell of a journey the past two years and I think I may be able to shed some light to depersonalization. I first acquired dp when I had a panic attack smoking strong weed that I thought was laced. After that it was the textbook dp; felt like I was outside my body, couldn't focus on anything because the derealization consumed my mind, and I think the worst part was the weird thoughts about life. All these things changed me as a person and people noticed something was wrong, but couldn't pinpoint it which is what most people with dp see happen to the people around them. You feel lost, afraid, and like you're not even a part of this world... It's the worst feeling I have ever felt by far and I just recently worked out of it. So I'm going to give you my way of how I got myself out of it and maybe it will help, maybe it won't, but if I help just one person get out of this fucking terrible condition it'll be worth it all because I know exactly how it felt. The first thing I did was find myself... It may sound stupid but it helps. Go back to your roots and think about who you were as a person before you got it, what has changed? All that has changed is your perception of the world because of a traumatic event most likely. Your brain doesn't want to go back to normal, your brain wants to stay hidden and away from society so it doesn't have to deal with whatever happened. But your consciousness stays...thats what makes it so scary. Think about the world, why are we here?...this was a question I asked myself so often. But then one day I realized, does it matter why we are here? Is my thoughts in my brain going to change anything? No. This is the next step. Remembering that nobody has actual proof of why or how we came to be. Everything we believe with religion is all thoughts that people had with their heads just like depersonalization is just thoughts in your head. It can all be reversed. There's also one more thing that helped me and that was medication and LETTING YOUR FEELINGS OUT. Depersonalization disorder is an odd form of anxiety so I thought maybe I should go talk to a councilor or psychiatrist. And I did. He explained to me what is happening in my brain and why it is. As soon as I understood why and how this was happening I immediately started to have clearer thoughts. He also told me to possibly get prescribed an anxiety medication so I did. I was desperate and needed anything that would help. I was put on zoloft which helps for anxiety and depression. After the four weeks that it took to start working, my mood was lightened, and with that I started to not think about the dp as much. After more and more weeks I just became happier and happier and the dp seemed to almost fade away with this combination of medication, talking, and realizing what life is all about. I hope this helped even a little bit and I hope you can get through this like I did. Thank you.


----------



## b1rchtrees (May 15, 2015)

This made me feel great, I've had DP for about a month now, Im just starting to realize its going to take awhile, and this numbing feeling will change as long as I keep my self going, and fighting, and dealing with it day by day, Im still trying to find the right medications, so far they aren't doing much except for the xanax, but I don't wanna get addicted to it so I've been leaning off of it and trying not to take it as much as I was when I was prescribed to it 2 weeks ago.


----------

